# New guy :d



## nugato (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey guys,im like the most begginer-ish guy out there.I have no idea on how to grow,my older brother grew some forest marijuana,tried the blue cheese.He said he needs more money to make it able to grow you know.So is there any starter kits or something that i can purchase or can anyone start teaching me or something.If you need anything else lemme know.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome to MP.

Every grow space is different, which makes putting together packages a little hard and if you do find them, they are way more expensive than if you "ala carte" your purchases.  

I suggest that the first thing you do is to do some reading.  This is a hobby that takes a lot of knowledge, dedication, love, energy, and a certain amount of money.  This is not like growing tomatoes or doing a "forest grow" (whatever that is).  Become familiar with the needs of cannabis.  The amount of light it needs and they type of light, the types of medium to plant in, the types of nutrients to use, the life cycle of the plant, ventilation needs.  Then when you understand what the plant needs you can start [planning a grow.  

Once you have some familiarity with what you are dealing with, it will help you with ideas for a space.  Do you have a dedicated space that you plan on using that you can control the environment?  Do you own your own home--i.e. can you drill holes in doors, walls, and floors for ventilation?  How much money do you have for this project?  What are special environmental things I may need to overcome like high or low humidity.  

We all wish that we could just kind of Johnny Appleseed the world, but the truth is that quality bud takes about 4 months of special care to make it to maturity and a myriad of things can go wrong along the way.  I am not trying to discourage you, but to make you understand that there really IS a lot to growing this plant.  The more YOU know and are able to utilize it, the better chances you have for a successful grow.


----------



## Locked (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome to MP. Read as many stickies as you can.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2014)

Welcome, we have a good beginners thread you should check out. Read as much as you can and when your ready to talk about a grow space, and what you will need let us know.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

Take to heart what The Hemp Goddess said. We are here to help if we can as we are growers who have "the Passion" for doing it and for seeing others be successful with it. But it really does take a significant amount of knowledge and dedication to be successful. There is a learning curve that many people don't understand until they have spun out about 1/4 of the way in.

Quality smoke at a decent quantity isn't cheap to do but there are ways to get started small and work your way up, but it takes no less dedication just to get mediocre bud. Think about what you want to achieve long term and then tell us what your situation is so that we can help you know what it will take for you to get started. In the mean time, read as much as you can.


----------



## nugato (Dec 4, 2014)

Woooooow,holy moly guys.I had no idea this community
was so friendly.First of all i'd like to thank you guys for taking the time to respond and i think ill stick here no matter what 

Well,i have around 50,60 $ i can you know save up some more.I dont have a dedicated space tho,since im only 16  and my brother uses a closet i have no idea.Enviromental things i dont know can you specify which things,like temperature,air.But can you link me to some ''How to grow'' .pdf's or something like that since i really enjoyed when i watched my brother do ''monster cropping'' thats how he called it and stuff.Thanks again for taking the time guys you are awesome !!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2014)

Sorry buddy. We would love to continue to help you here, but you must be 18 to use this site.  I am going to have to ask you to quite posting or I will have to remove your account.


----------

